# cable cancer



## "sparks" (Jan 31, 2008)

does cable cancer mean you need a rewire.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldn't think so, I would think they have drugs nowadays you could take for that.



Dave


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've only heard the term "cable cancer" once, and it was used to describe a condition whereupon water has contaminated aluminium cable and caused the white powdery breakdown of the aluminium. It absolutely means replacement of the affected conductors.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I've never heard the term cable cancer. But I would bet MD's explaination of the term is accurate.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> I've only heard the term "cable cancer" once, and it was used to describe a condition whereupon water has contaminated aluminium cable and caused the white powdery breakdown of the aluminium. It absolutely means replacement of the affected conductors.


I've certainly seen that to the highest extent, but I've never heard it called that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> I've certainly seen that to the highest extent, but I've never heard it called that.


Not "cable cancer", per se, but I heard the comment from an inspector once that "it looks like your wire has a bit of cancer on it". He was looking at portions of old work that weren't part of my scope of work, but he wanted corrected anyhow. Cha-ching! I just call it corrosion.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I saw first hand two parallel sets of 500AL URD direct burial, where four of the conductors were damaged during installation some 7-8 years prior. 

On all four wires for about five feet the conductors turned to completely solid white and expanded so much that they split the insulation the whole way.
I've never seen anything like that before or since.


----------

